
Cary teaches you how to time travel [video] - dane-pgp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42OleX0HR4E
======
dane-pgp
This is perhaps the most creative, structurally complex example of a single
short YouTube video that I've ever seen on the platform.

~~~
anonymfus
Before January 15 when YouTube removed annotations there was a game called
"Kaizo Trap" by Guy Collins.

